# Hedgie Joyrides?



## Hedgie_Love (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi everyone, I have a 4 month old hedgie named Dobby. She has gotten really used to me, lets me carry her anywhere, never spikes at me, lets me hand feed her treats, etc. I was wondering if hedgehogs could be trained to get adjusted to car rides and walking around at shops and things like that. If I managed to get her used to it and she came everywhere with me would she be stressed out or enjoy it? Sorry for the poor craftsmanship of this question, I'll add more details when I get answers  Thank everyone!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

1) Car rides: apparently some hedgehogs get very motion-sick and just cannot ever do well in car rides. However, I have never had this problem with my two hedgehogs. It all depends on your little cutie and her tummy 

2) New places: She may or may not like adventuring. If she feels safe with you, and you keep her near you, she should be just fine. She could be curious and stick her nose out at everything or she could just hide in her bag and feel safe if she doesn't like the new place. (so, bring her snuggle bag, keep her near you, make sure not to lose here XD )

Quinnlee is my traveler, Clark is not. Clark poops too much :roll: And Quinnlee is good with strangers.

Good luck with Dobby!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Agreed, you could definitely give outings a try with her! You can get hedgehog carriers from different people online (check the For Sale section on here, or Etsy) for her to ride in while you're walking around stores and such, though I would definitely put her in a hard-sided cat carrier for riding in the car to be safe. I had a soft purse-like carrier from Nancy for Lily and when we went out, she went into the soft carrier with a blankie to snuggle in, and the soft carrier went into the hard-side carrier for the car ride. Just give it a try with a short ride first and see how she does with car riding, and walking around public, then you'll know whether she's up for it or not. The only other thing is to keep an eye on the temperature/weather so you can make sure she stays warm enough. And if you think other people might be interested in petting her (and if you're willing to let them), you could stick a small bottle of hand sanitizer or something in your carrier so you can have them use it before/after.


----------



## PrincessK (Oct 25, 2012)

I think it really depends on your Hedgie. Harper comes everywhere with me. She is rarely left at home without of me. She usually comes in my sweater- Lululemon Scuba hoodies specifically work really well for this and she loves them- insists on crawling in.

She sleeps the whole time, stays warm close to me, and is pretty undetectable. I do have permission to have her on campus with me at all times, so that helps as well. 

It works for us, but I can see how it might not for all Hedgies.


----------



## Hedgie_Love (Dec 25, 2012)

THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO ANSWERED!  

I enjoyed reading everyone's answers and I'm definitely going to try and get Dobby adjusted to car rides and outings at her young age (4 months). I hope that I can train her well enough to where she can come all hedgehog appropriate places with me... Thanks again everyone!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Just a suggestion for when you take Dobby (love the name btw) out...

I take Prim to class with me and when I do I usually put some sort of hard sided Tupperware container in my purse, big enough for her to fit in. I put a blanket in the bowl, then her hedgie bag, with her in the bag. That way she's not distracting anyone and if someone does want to meet her I can bring her out. I have an hour break between two of my classes and I take her out then and the students and professors LOVE it. They track me down to see her lol. Just a thought.

Here's a picture of her in my purse. The hard bowl prevents anything from crushing her. I also usually cover her with a blanket simply because she likes it and if anyone walks by they don't freak out because there's a "rodent" in my purse.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

The bowl would also prevent a leaky/stained bag if hedgie should decide to pee :lol:


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Lol there's also that haha. Prim doesn't usually poop/pee during the day because she sleeps so much but yes, it would do that too.


----------

